# GonapeptyL daily and af



## IwantalittleJo (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi, I started taking Gonapeptyl Daily on 30th December, and my next AF is due around 7th January. My question is am I supposed to have my normal AF on this day or will the medicine have changed it?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

To be honest it's impossible to predict. For some people it will muck up AF cycle completely, it may be lighter and shorter than usual or it could be absolutely normal 

Sorry if this doesn't help but best just to take things a day at a time during cycles


----------



## IwantalittleJo (Mar 12, 2009)

mazv said:


> To be honest it's impossible to predict. For some people it will muck up AF cycle completely, it may be lighter and shorter than usual or it could be absolutely normal
> 
> Sorry if this doesn't help but best just to take things a day at a time during cycles


Okay, thanks I will see what happens then, thank you for your reply xxx


----------

